# Going to Germany with a pro card



## thorunnsif (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello everyone.
  	I'm a makeup artist from Iceland and I have a MAC pro card stating so, I'm going to Germany on holiday in late October and I was wondering about the store in Frankfurt (I will be staying not far away from Frankfurt), does the store accept pro card discount and how much is it? I don't want to go all the way to Cologne to get my discount if I really don't have to 

  	Does MAC in Germany have a Back-2-MAC program? (The stores in Iceland don't have b2m so I have like 30 empty containers I would love to return for lippies <3) Also, does MAC in Germany have tax-free for people living outside the EU (the program where you can get a refund at the airport when leaving the country)? I contacted Douglas and they said they have the tax-free so I wanted to check if MAC had it.

  	I tried to contact maccosmetics.de customer service a week ago but so far I've gotten no answer.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't really know how much the pro discount is as I'm not a professional MUA, but we definetely have B2M. Please note that you can only get perm lippies and the Frankfurt store does not accept depotted e/s containers!


----------



## thorunnsif (Oct 5, 2012)

allright, I think most of my empty collection are depotted blushes and eyeshadows (I buy the limited edition ones when they go on sale in Iceland and depot them), but do yo know anyone with any pro discount that would know if I can use my discount in Frankfurt?


----------



## Anneri (Oct 5, 2012)

What about calling them? Ask for Ben at the store, the number is +49 69 1388 6627.


----------



## thorunnsif (Oct 11, 2012)

I will get my cousin to call the store for me, thank you so much xx


----------



## Anneri (Oct 12, 2012)

They speak also English! ;-)


----------

